# Anti-EDL Demo in Birmingham Saturday 13th July



## stuff_it (Jun 8, 2013)

From https://www.facebook.com/events/545135895529739/?notif_t=plan_user_joined

Stand Against Fascism Counter EDL Demonstration.

On the 13th July Stand Against Fascism will be supporting the counter demonstration against the EDL in Birmingham.

EDL event Details
Saturday 13th July 2013
Centenary Square, City Centre, Birmingham.

Main Event page (MDL):
https://www.facebook.com/events/535539919845226/

¡No pasarán!


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 8, 2013)

er that flag? one of these by any chance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Standard


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 8, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> er that flag? one of these by any chance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Standard


 
Oh sorry, some Muslims are protesting the EDL better not turn up as well.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Oh sorry, some Muslims are protesting the EDL better not turn up as well.


 
Don't be like that, just saying that the shahada on a black background is pretty commonly associated with al-queada and jihadism. I'll be nowhere near anyone with that banner.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this MDL related to the main MDL facebook? They post all sorts of nasty anti-Semitic, anti-Shia, misogynist and conspiracist bullshit constantly.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Is this MDL related to the main MDL facebook? They post all sorts of nasty anti-Semitic, anti-Shia, misogynist and conspiracist bullshit constantly.


 
Some choice comments on that thread.



> Muhammad Hussain
> loool why are girls joining like there really gunna go nd :O if you are i suggest you dont not gunna be a safe place for you females -_- stay home make dua for the brothers instead


Intersectional justification for this 3, 2, 1....


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2013)

Another thing to think about which I didn't realise but have noticed from going through EDL youtube comments and facebook groups is that EDL members label any group of black or Asian youth as 'MDL'.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2013)

J Ed said:
			
		

> Is this MDL related to the main MDL facebook? They post all sorts of nasty anti-Semitic, anti-Shia, misogynist and conspiracist bullshit constantly.



So you're saying it will be a three way dust up?


----------



## treelover (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlikely UAF will challenge the above, no history of it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 15, 2013)

And then my leg fell off.





stuff_it said:


> Oh sorry, some Muslims are protesting the EDL better not turn up as well.


_Some muslims_? No stuff_it - not all muslims are the same.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh how wonderful. I'm supposed to be out with friends in brum that weekend. Now we're going to have to plan a route around these stupid arsefucks.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 18, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Oh how wonderful. I'm supposed to be out with friends in brum that weekend. Now we're going to have to plan a route around these stupid arsefucks.


 
That won't be hard. Just avoid the Weatherspoons on Broad Street from about 10 minutes after the ''demo'' starts.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2013)

Just avoid Broad Street completely tbh, vile place.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 18, 2013)

Only the pure anti-fascists need to turn up. You should have been around in the late 70's. Those who'd spent time in Strangeways, or Armley nick were great blokes to be around and the stories they told had you in rapture. "Extremely Violent" I was told was stamped in red on one large file held by the police one friend had thrust in his face. The man in question is now sadly dead. He named his son Leon. I've never seen so many people who attended his funeral. Even a well known fascist turned up to show his respect. He probably gave kudos when put through a bush shelter after flashing a blade. You had to be there.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 20, 2013)

Isnt this the 20th of July?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 20, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> Isnt this the 20th of July?


 
Yeah they've moved it to the 20th. stuff_it can you edit the thread title?
I can probably find the UAF counter demo details if anyone wants it.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Only the pure anti-fascists need to turn up..



What does that even mean?


----------



## audiotech (Jun 20, 2013)

Kidda said:


> What does that even mean?


 

You tell me?


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2013)

audiotech said:


> You tell me?


 
It's your terminology, I was just asking for you to expand further as I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 20, 2013)

A touching tale, but what did it have to do with the thread audiotech?

"they're not as good as they used to be" or what?

local people turning out and protesting fascists is one thing, but would I fuck travel to go to something organised by a bunch of jihadi windbag loonspugs and their loony-leftie shitfly followers.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 20, 2013)

Rastafari, Jah! Lord of Lords, Black Star Liner. Great sound systems, singing the praises of Haile Selassie, who, when he made a speech to the assembly of the League of Nations 'made the emperor an icon for anti-fascists around the world, and Time named him "Man of the Year."' His followers were also on the front-line in Southall and around the country - Birmingham, Leicester for example - joining forces against the NF. Surprisingly too were members of Black separatist movements getting involved. I also remember a People's National Party banner turning up at one demonstration (Wood Green I think?) a centre left party, founded in Jamaica and led by Norman Manley. The party is democratic socialist by constitution, but has embraced policies of neoliberalism since it was elected to govern in 1989. So all sorts of radicals and moderates turned out to confront the fascists then. Much the same as today, apart from your good self, as is clearly apparent from your rant.

So, I can get a handle on where you're coming from, who do you mean by '"jihadi windbag loonspugs and their loony-leftie shitfly followers" together organising a march'. Some evidence of that claim would be helpful. Interesting comments at the end of this video:


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Rastafari, Jah! Lord of Lords, Black Star Liner. Great sound systems, singing the praises of Haile Selassie, who, when he made a speech to the assembly of the League of Nations 'made the emperor an icon for anti-fascists around the world, and Time named him "Man of the Year."' His followers were also on the front-line in Southall and around the country - Birmingham, Leicester for example - joining forces against the NF. Surprisingly too were members of Black separatist movements getting involved. I also remember a People's National Party banner turning up at one demonstration (Wood Green I think?) a centre left party, founded in Jamaica and led by Norman Manley. The party is democratic socialist by constitution, but has embraced policies of neoliberalism since it was elected to govern in 1989. So all sorts of radicals and moderates turned out to confront the fascists then. Much the same as today, apart from your good self, as is clearly apparent from your rant.
> 
> So, I can get a handle on where you're coming from, who do you mean by '"jihadi windbag loonspugs and their loony-leftie shitfly followers" together organising a march'. Some evidence of that claim would be helpful. Interesting comments at the end of this video:




Sorry maybe it's because i'm tired but your not making much sense tonight.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm making more sense than those who think policing an anti-fascist demonstration is a good idea, or even viable. Even more difficult with those who turn up dressed in black and are quick off their toes.

Edit: Informed that It's a 94 day wait before I can get to see a neurosurgeon, so I'll be about for a bit yet. Where's Ken Loach, with his sprit of 1945 when you need him?


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 21, 2013)

One time, the BNP put up a billboard in Aston. Out of all the places in North Birmingham, they chose Aston. 

Not relevant but I've always wanted to bring that up and I've never had the chance to.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 21, 2013)

Kidda said:


> It's your terminology, I was just asking for you to expand further as I don't understand what you mean.


 

It's others on here and t'other thread who are going on about Asian and black youth doing their bit and Muslims with flags (that no one quite understands what's inscribed on them), who they think should have a stern talking to. Those most vocal in this idiocy I expect won't be doing any of that. I can picture the scene:

'Err, what's on the flag?'
'A Quote from the Qu’ran.'
'Oh.'
Exits left.

If a majority of Muslims on the same demonstration find any flag, or placard offensive then give them some grace in believing that if it is indeed offensive they'll deal with it themselves. Most Muslims there will not be raving fundamentalists, who will accept any offensive nonsense from a minority Muslim sect, who it should be said don't represent them. Makes sense now?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 21, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Yeah they've moved it to the 20th. stuff_it can you edit the thread title?
> I can probably find the UAF counter demo details if anyone wants it.


 
Do you know if anything's being organised outside the UAF stuff Tom? Thinking of coming over with a few others but really don't want to get stuck inside a pen getting fucking henna tattoos and watching some juggling if I can possibly help it - if anyone else is going and wants to meet up let me know (PM obvs)


----------



## BigTom (Jun 21, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Do you know if anything's being organised outside the UAF stuff Tom? Thinking of coming over with a few others but really don't want to get stuck inside a pen getting fucking henna tattoos and watching some juggling if I can possibly help it - if anyone else is going and wants to meet up let me know (PM obvs)


 
I dunno tbh I was just going to wander into town and find out if I hadn't heard before hand, there's usually people around outside of any UAF stuff but I'll let you know if/when I hear anything.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 21, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I dunno tbh I was just going to wander into town and find out if I hadn't heard before hand, there's usually people around outside of any UAF stuff but I'll let you know if/when I hear anything.


Cheers mate


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2017)

*bump*

because they came back and I love this pic



The one image that sums up Birmingham's response to an EDL march


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 9, 2017)

teqniq said:


> *bump*
> 
> because they came back and I love this pic
> 
> ...




Bit Pepsi for my tastes.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2017)

That made me smile. I don't like or drink Pepsi or Coke for various reasons and I see what you mean, still a good pic though imo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is what he has to say about what is going on in that pic...







Something tells me he is lying....


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2017)

Lot of vitriol there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Lot of vitriol there.



Lots of embarrassed bluster there. 

Did she actually get arrested? 







Still smiling


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2017)

Blimey, if she did I am wondering why. If anyone needed arresting it was that nasty little piece of unpleasantness.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok people on fb are saying no she wasn't arrested, so 'escorted from the scene' or suchlike I suppose.

e2a probably from the interview with her here

The story behind that viral EDL photo


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Lot of vitriol there.


 
Imagine being humiliated by a woman, a woman who isn't white, a woman who has isn't scared by his seething anger and has the cheek to laugh at his impotent fury

haha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Imagine being humiliated by a woman, a woman who isn't white, a woman who has isn't scared by his seething anger and has the cheek to laugh at his impotent fury
> 
> haha



She didn't humiliate him. He did that all by himself.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Lots of embarrassed bluster there.
> 
> Did she actually get arrested?
> 
> ...



Not only is she heroic, but she also likes the Specials. Swoons!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Here is what he has to say about what is going on in that pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha...what a tit.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2017)

Cant access twitter by Tommy Bellend whatever his name is this week has said that she was standing up for another woman and not disrupting a minuets silence and everyone is going tits


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Cant access twitter by Tommy Bellend whatever his name is this week has said that she was standing up for another woman and not disrupting a minuets silence and everyone is going tits



This comes up in a google search but I am blocked from reading his feed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

Also...

A Muslim woman explains why she stood up to the EDL in Birmingham

Article with the lady who was surrounded in the first place.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> This comes up in a google search but I am blocked from reading his feed.
> 
> View attachment 104051



Good work on getting blocked


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Good work on getting blocked



Shame I can't remember why. That's how many fucks I give.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Shame I can't remember why. That's how many fucks I give.



blocked also, probably for asking for coke or a dodgy mortgage.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2017)

Red London posting about sexual degeneracy eh? I wonder, have they forget just why they were expelled from the anarchist federation? And i wonder, did they also forget their anti-fascism when they did the door for friend of nazis, holocaust deniers racists and ant--semites Vanessa Beeley?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 10, 2017)

there was no minute' silence, it was a retro-excuse for being exposed as a misogynist fuckbucket and racist arse-crack. and wasnt it nice that the lady plod co-ordinated her outfit with saffiyah's t-shirt?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Red London posting about sexual degeneracy eh? I wonder, have they forget just why they were expelled from the anarchist federation? And i wonder, did they also forget their anti-fascism when they did the door for friend of nazis, holocaust deniers racists and ant--semites Vanessa Beeley?



Please tell us more.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Here is what he has to say about what is going on in that pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed and even if he wasn't who asked him to organise a minute's silence? Like anyone wants to join theirs. 

Like he was going to hit her in front of the Police - ooh hold me back comrades.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2017)

I mean...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2017)

A reporter on the payroll of the Telegraph there. 

Who is stupider, her or the EDL press office?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 14, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Please tell us more.



I suspect he's intimating about an ex poster from here. 

It's doing the rounds that the Birmingham mobilisation didn't have much opposition, despite the iconic photo. Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 14, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I suspect he's intimating about an ex poster from here.
> 
> It's doing the rounds that the Birmingham mobilisation didn't have much opposition, despite the iconic photo. Can anyone shed light on this?



Don't think that there was any kind of non UAF callout. Birmingham doesn't seem to really get it together to oppose the fash demos, apart from the very first one in 2009.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 18, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I suspect he's intimating about an ex poster from here.
> 
> It's doing the rounds that the Birmingham mobilisation didn't have much opposition, despite the iconic photo. Can anyone shed light on this?



There were about 100 EDL (maybe a bit less). About 300 on the counter protest (mainly SWP and local Asian groups).


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 19, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There were about 100 EDL (maybe a bit less). About 300 on the counter protest (mainly SWP and local Asian groups).



Britain First, now featuring Tommy Robinson to return on June 3rd.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 19, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Britain First, now featuring Tommy Robinson to return on June 3rd.



He must be skint again.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 19, 2017)

Isn't that the same day as the EDL (?) in Liverpool?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 19, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Isn't that the same day as the EDL (?) in Liverpool?



It is.


----------

